
Step by Step Guide: Blend Redux with ReactJs - atapas
https://blog.greenroots.info/step-by-step-guide-blend-redux-with-reactjs-ck1tixqp00055avs100ncho2x
======
c89X
My understanding was that Redux had become largely redundant now that React
Hooks have been released. I have only entered the React domain recently, so
maybe someone can shed some light on when to use Redux vs. React Hooks?

